# Detailing World Iphone App



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there any mileage in this? As I would love a detailing world application :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

One that can work out dilution ratios? lol


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> One that can work out dilution ratios? lol


lol, now that would be handy! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

on DW via my iPhone as we speak


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Is there any mileage in this? As I would love a detailing world application :thumb::thumb:


How do you mean App? as in logging on etc like FB or other?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

does it have to be 4 iphone?? what about the other guys who have different smartphones running symbian???? we want apps too!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> How do you mean App? as in logging on etc like FB or other?


Just a nice app that simplifies DW so more user friendly then accessing it through the internet on your phone, would have some nifty things like being able to just upload pics straight from your phone etc. Obviously its not just me who would want this, so others would have their own idea on what the app could/would like it to do



mick1985 said:


> does it have to be 4 iphone?? what about the other guys who have different smartphones running symbian???? we want apps too!


Sorry, when I posted it I did think, I should have just said a smartphone app!

P.S you should have got a iphone! :lol: joke mate.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> J*ust a nice app that simplifies DW so more user friendly then accessing it through the internet on your phone,* would have some nifty things like being able to just upload pics straight from your phone etc. Obviously its not just me who would want this, so others would have their own idea on what the app could/would like it to do
> 
> *Sorry, when I posted it I did think, I should have just said a smartphone app!
> *
> P.S *you should have got a iphone!* :lol: joke mate.


Yes a small screen user friendly app would be good and indeed not unique to the iphone (symbian/windows mobile /Android)
Couldn't get an iphone needed something real for the money 
After all on my Satio I could be on DW and multitask with something else and are you sure folk would want to upload pics taken with an iphone? :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Yes a small screen user friendly app would be good and indeed not unique to the iphone (symbian/windows mobile /Android)
> Couldn't get an iphone needed something real for the money
> After all on my Satio I could be on DW and multitask with something else and are you sure folk would want to upload pics taken with an iphone? :lol:


:lol:

When i was choosing between the Iphone and Satio, i was looking for helpful reviews, and watched this : 




1:20 Made me laugh..

I do like the Iphone though


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Yes a small screen user friendly app would be good and indeed not unique to the iphone (symbian/windows mobile /Android)
> Couldn't get an iphone needed something real for the money
> After all on my Satio I could be on DW and multitask with something else and are you sure folk would want to upload pics taken with an iphone? :lol:


Always been a fan of SE phones, had loads of them. However just think the iphone is unbeatable for apps and the touch screen, nothing is as good as the iphones touch screen.

with regards to uploading pics taken with an iphone, I see your point! :lol: was just a suggestion though, maybe the other smartphones with higher spec cameras would like that feature


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Always been a fan of SE phones, had loads of them. However just think the iphone is unbeatable for apps and the touch screen, nothing is as good as the iphones touch screen.
> 
> with regards to uploading pics taken with an iphone, I see your point! :lol: was just a suggestion though, maybe the other smartphones with higher spec cameras would like that feature


heh heh , yes I do see your point and won't go into one handset vs another, as the beauty of smartphones is that the owner customizes it to their unique needs, although some phones do not have capacitive touch screens, the resistive are not bad (well certainly not on my handset) can be used whilst wearing gloves (I hear there is a comeback of fingerless gloves (iglove?) 
Some things appeared missing on this handset but as you get used to them, sometimes seems a better way eg I originally would have liked the weather on the front screen there is the handy shell and handy weather to incorporate this feature, but the 2 updates per day from worldmate app, seems more useful now as the time I look at the phone I could just look out of the window for the weather. I would like a internet radio app that facilitates radio bunch though


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Wouldn't tapatalk do this? I'm sure I've seen this discussed somewhere on here before?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> on DW via my iPhone as we speak


+1

Love it and it's as good as being on the laptop. Lying next to swmbo in bed. She's watching a film and I'm chilling on the iPhone on DW. Sorted


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

On the iPhone now also through wifi. Can't really see the need for an app personally


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AllyRS said:


> On the iPhone now also through wifi. Can't really see the need for an app personally


I can, DW via my phone is awkward compared to say going on FB via the snaptu app.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I can, DW via my phone is awkward compared to say going on FB via the snaptu app.


I agree, apps like th FB and ebay app just make it 100% easier to view/navigate on a smaller screen. Your forever zooming in and out! An app would fix this for a start.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , yes I do see your point and won't go into one handset vs another, as the beauty of smartphones is that the owner customizes it to their unique needs, although some phones do not have capacitive touch screens, the resistive are not bad (well certainly not on my handset) can be used whilst wearing gloves (I hear there is a comeback of fingerless gloves (iglove?)
> Some things appeared missing on this handset but as you get used to them, sometimes seems a better way eg I originally would have liked the weather on the front screen there is the handy shell and handy weather to incorporate this feature, but the 2 updates per day from worldmate app, seems more useful now as the time I look at the phone I could just look out of the window for the weather. I would like a internet radio app that facilitates radio bunch though


Ive heard that are putting metal in the tips of some gloves so it conducts your touch. Mine works with your run of the mill cotton gloves, not tried anything heavier though.
All phones have pros and cons, its just finding one that suits you most and the pros outweigh the cons! 
I like listening to internet radio too! WMMO is a nice one to chill out too!:thumb:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

DW app would be ace I use dw 90% on my iPhone and things like zooming in and out and turning pages on threads are pretty tricky. You could have other useful things on the app like a bright light as a mobile swirl finder, you could also integrate a map showing local detailers and dw members in your area...increase on the whole community of dw, the ultimate app (cannot be done I know) is one to turn you phone into a ptg...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I use my Iphone alot when I am on DW at home. Seems to work fine as is but would certainly be open to improvements/ extras/ etc:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Alex1984 said:


> DW app would be ace I use dw 90% on my iPhone and things like zooming in and out and turning pages on threads are pretty tricky. You could have other useful things on the app like a bright light as a mobile swirl finder, you could also integrate a map showing local detailers and dw members in your area...increase on the whole community of dw, the ultimate app (cannot be done I know) is one to turn you phone into a ptg...


You can get a itorch app free from itunes, however don't know how effective or bright it would be as a swirl spotter.

I like the idea of integrating a map showing local detailers and DW members in your area! :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too. On dw a lot on my iPhone - an app would great 

Brian.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

No need for a DW App..

This is all you need, I use it for a number of Vbulletin Forums already and I find it fantastic!

http://www.tapatalk.com/plugin

Whizzer get the plugin installed!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I use my iPhone alot for dw while at work and if she's watching something cack on tv. A dw app would be good.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

tim said:


> No need for a DW App..
> 
> This is all you need, I use it for a number of Vbulletin Forums already and I find it fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thats £30 for the tapatalk!!! Bit pricey, don't personally see that as a solution myself.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cracking idea (the iphone app that is). :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I often view DW on my T-Mobile Pulse, Android based phone. Basically easy to view but a smartphone version of the site would be cool.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> Thats £30 for the tapatalk!!! Bit pricey, don't personally see that as a solution myself.


The plug in is free for the forum - you have to pay for the App on your iphone - its about £2 on itunes.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Another vote for DW iPhone app.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jamesmut said:


> The plug in is free for the forum - you have to pay for the App on your iphone - its about £2 on itunes.


Thats unless you choose the read only, which is a little pointless if you want to reply to threads obviously lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I did not realise until just now how good this would be for DW and my iphone...! 

No Horrible scrolling, easy access to pm's OMG its good! 

Its a vote from me for sure... 

Johnny 

ps. Watch this space


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The members request and Detailing World listens 

Here you go guys :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The members request and Detailing World listens
> 
> Here you go guys :thumb:


Any news on an App for real phones?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

any chance of one that will work with the n97 guys?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

How do i get the app?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

karl_liverpool said:


> any chance of one that will work with the n97 guys?





Showshine said:


> could this be done for iphones?


 *
Tapatalk* is an *iPhone*, *Android*, *Nokia* mobile application for super fast and handle forum access. Forum owner can download the free plug-in to activate this in your forum. Tapatalk supports *iPhone* and *Android*. *Nokia* and *BlackBerry* version are in the making and will be available in February 2010.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

where would i get the nokia version from? i only know how to get them off ovi store. not noticed any forum apps on there.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Johnny

I edited my post due to actually opening my eyes and reading the thread properly :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

just found it on ovistore. top work guys


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Outstanding. Makes keeping up to date at work sooo much easier :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds good - is there a BB version available yet, seeing as karl_liverpool has a N97 version??

EDIT: Just been on Tapatalk forum and it looks like they are trying to get something out in Beta for end of the month !!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I cant find it in the app store ????


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

tim said:


> No need for a DW App..
> 
> This is all you need, I use it for a number of Vbulletin Forums already and I find it fantastic!
> 
> ...





Johnnyopolis said:


> I did not realise until just now how good this would be for DW and my iphone...!
> 
> No Horrible scrolling, easy access to pm's OMG its good!
> 
> ...


Can I get a *THAAAAAAAANK YOU *Tim? :wave:

:lol:

Naw seriously, It's a fantastic App and just Glad I could help!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you want a "proper" iPhone app made i have a guy who has made us 3 now (mainly complex audio streaming ones) that way it would be a properly available through iTunes in the searches etc.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> If you want a "proper" iPhone app made i have a guy who has made us 3 now (mainly complex audio streaming ones) that way it would be a properly available through iTunes in the searches etc.


This is available through itunes on the searches???

Thats how i got it, just searched on tapatalk.

Johnny


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer i mean if you want to go and search DW or detailing world, you will have a proper detailing world app. not dw running off the back of another app, you would have a proper iTunes endoursed App

I have and can work SDK to make them but this guy i know is far better at it than most he has built many apps,


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

james b said:


> Yer i mean if you want to go and search DW or detailing world, you will have a proper detailing world app. not dw running off the back of another app, you would have a proper iTunes endoursed App
> 
> I have and can work SDK to make them but this guy i know is far better at it than most he has built many apps,


I think that would be far better to have a dedicated DW app, as tapatalk looks good, but seems pricey that its £2 and its read only, and therefore much more to reply to threads etc.

I know I definitely would buy it, if your mate could get it up on itunes!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My mate could do it but its not something id be a middle man for, id happily pass Johnny or Bill the contact and then they could do the rest.

Read only for £2 is a a bit pony IMO, 

We had an app this guy made us with 3 live studio streams and integrated shout boxes, i dont think this would be a problem for him at all, and ours was/is free.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

james b said:


> My mate could do it but its not something id be a middle man for, id happily pass Johnny or Bill the contact and then they could do the rest.
> 
> Read only for £2 is a a bit pony IMO,
> 
> We had an app this guy made us with 3 live studio streams and integrated shout boxes, i dont think this would be a problem for him at all, and ours was/is free.


Well if he could do this for free that's even better, I hope the system administrators obtain his contact details of you very quickly! As this would be fantastic if we could have a dedicated DW app! Come on system admins!!! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Not sure how free his time would be LOL, nobody's time is free, but if the app was free to the members it would be cool. 

Johnny il give you his details on Sat if your interested.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Go on Johnny, you know you want it!! :thumbs:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I have the SDK too i was thinking about an app with simple how to's, dilution ratios and user guides on detailing products. Would most prob take me a while to do as my coding is a bit rusty.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just installed tapatalk, not that impressed really, think ill stick with browsing through safari.A app would be great :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just downloaded the full Tapatalk client and can't see DW anywhere. Tried seaching and nothing.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just found it under "detailcity". ???


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Big Ells said:


> I have the SDK too i was thinking about an app with simple how to's, dilution ratios and user guides on detailing products. Would most prob take me a while to do as my coding is a bit rusty.


Be very useful if it incorporated the DW forums too.:thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Be very useful if it incorporated the DW forums too.:thumb:


I dont think i could do that fella, i can build tables put images add videos but that would be it, i'm not that tech savvy.


----------

